

Group Workouts from your home - markhelo
https://www.wello.co/

======
ecubed
I would be VERY curious to see what these guys' numbers are like. Is there
really a viable market for yoga-via-skype? Not trying to be super negative,
but for me this really served as a prime example of the type of start up
mentioned in the "as-seen-on-tv" article that came up earlier this week
talking about inventing elaborate ways to solve problems that don't need
solving.

